# Sales for VGF to start 5/23 prices points released



## slum808 (May 20, 2013)

From mouseowners.com

Sales to current DVC owners to start 5/23. Points priced at $145/pt (lower than I thought) with mf of $5.41/pt see link
http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78472

Point charts for 2013 and 2014 on the link below, crazy high. A peak summer week 2-bedroom will cost you 468 ($67,860 purchase $2532 MF) standard view or 551 ($79,895 purchase $2981 mf) lake view. 
http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78466


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 20, 2013)

Surprised at the pricing, not so much at the point charts.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 20, 2013)

Wow.  Look at Post #17 in that first link you provided, for a very good analysis of how the VGF Points Chart compares to the other resorts.  Price-per-point and MF's don't appear too unfavorable compared to the others but it takes so many more points to stay there.


----------



## slum808 (May 20, 2013)

DVC is in a somewhat unique position for point systems. Each of the other major point systems have at least one consistent component across their properties. For Marriott, Wyndham CWA, Worldmark all points are in a single trust and have one cost/pt and mf rate. For HGVC most properties have the same point structure. 

DVC has seperate control over each property and can manipulate all three items seperatly. I think we were all anticipating price per point at least at the current BLT/VGC rate of $165/pt. DVC made this more attractive by keeping it at $145 (Aulani and AKV rate) this was possible because they increased the pt/night rate to compensate. The puzzling part is why the mf is so high. The rooms are suposed to be really nice, but the resort is not expansive, the pools are not much larger than the other properties. Why does it cost so much to maintain a 2-bedroom unit? At least with Four Seasons resorts you get daily maid service.


----------

